# Native Instruments M32 or Arturia Keystep 32?



## Mr.Olsson (Dec 4, 2022)

Hello people,

So I am torn which MIDI-keyboard that would suit my need best?

I am looking for an affordable and portable MIDI-keyboard that can easily fit on my desk and that I also can easily travel with (at least in a bigger luggage), the controller is basically going to be used to create and compose music within my DAW and notation software with plugins,
mostly I use Native instruments plugins and create orchestral stuff, but sometimes I can expand my genre and work with more sound design and synthesizers.

Another important note, is that I already own a 88 fully weighted keyboard that I use when to create more complex stuff, hence a smaller, more compact, slim and portable 32 keybed would be a perfect addition to my home studio.

Now, which keyboard would be the best investment for me and worth the money?

I am aware that the m32 does give some advantages with NI-plugins, but if the quality of at Arturia is superior, as well as the keybed, then I might consider it.

All tips are appreciated, and thanks!


----------



## rnb_2 (Dec 4, 2022)

I have the M32 and it's fine, though a bit hollow and plasticky, with very noisy, clicky buttons. It does have the NI integration you're familiar with (the reason I bought it), but everything I've seen leads me to believe that the Keystep is higher quality (I have never touched one, though). It's a shame that they both have pitch/mod strips instead of wheels, though the M32's work well enough, and I haven't heard anything bad specifically about the Keystep's.


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 5, 2022)

I owned the Arturia and was always amazed at the build quality and the keybed feel. For that level of keyboard I still think it's the best in class. I've owned IK Multimedia, Novations, M-Audio, etc etc, Arturia was way better of a build and feel. One thing though, it's dense and heavier than you'd expect. Not hugely but something to note. I ended up selling it and regretting that. I had several smaller keyboards and sold everything to get the SL88 Grand, so that part I don't regret. My vote is the Arturia.


----------



## Mr.Olsson (Dec 5, 2022)

rnb_2 said:


> I have the M32 and it's fine, though a bit hollow and plasticky, with very noisy, clicky buttons. It does have the NI integration you're familiar with (the reason I bought it), but everything I've seen leads me to believe that the Keystep is higher quality (I have never touched one, though). It's a shame that they both have pitch/mod strips instead of wheels, though the M32's work well enough, and I haven't heard anything bad specifically about the Keystep's.


The NI-integration is actually not a must for me since - I was seeing it more as a nice bonus, but I have never used NI-integration with my previous MIDI-controller so I'm already used to the work flow of not having it. 
Do you feel that the integration that the m32 provides compensates and makes it worth it? 
It feels then, that I have to make the decision whether I want NI-integration, or slightly higher quality keyboard, but since I tend to travel with it at times the quality might be more important for it to hold up well, gonna have to think about this lol.


----------



## Mr.Olsson (Dec 5, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> I owned the Arturia and was always amazed at the build quality and the keybed feel. For that level of keyboard I still think it's the best in class. I've owned IK Multimedia, Novations, M-Audio, etc etc, Arturia was way better of a build and feel. One thing though, it's dense and heavier than you'd expect. Not hugely but something to note. I ended up selling it and regretting that. I had several smaller keyboards and sold everything to get the SL88 Grand, so that part I don't regret. My vote is the Arturia.


That's nice to hear! Most people seem so have the conclusion that the M32 is ok but that the Arturia holds up better, so it feels like the Arturia might be the choice for me then and more worth the money and investment, that it's a little sturdier is also a good thing if traveling (won't be as fragile). 
I have actually seen that they also have an Arturia keystep with 37 keys, which seems to have some additional functionality as well, I might have to look into it and see if that can be even more worth it.


----------



## Artemi (Dec 5, 2022)

I've had a keystep, and when I bought the m32 I sold it right away.
The arturia keyboard feel is very solid, while the m32 is pretty plasticy. If you don't need the NI integration the keystep is a better choice I think.

P.S. you can change the keystep 32 brightness in the settings, but you can't do that on keystep 37.
Cmon Arturia?


----------



## spektralisk (Dec 5, 2022)

I've never had experience with Arturia controllers but they look solid.

I do have M32 though and here are my thoughts about it:
* it's super sturdy for this price and well built - I've been hitting the keys hard sometimes and it still works flawlessly
* keyboard - not the best in the world but gets the job done, it's fine and can be a expressive
* led screen is cool addition but some of the LEDs got burned out after couple of years, its usable though
* KK integration works fine
* its super portable and light - I got this case for it https://analogcases.com/products/pulse-native-instruments-m32-case
* I wish it could work outside of the box with Ableton - what I mean is the automatic device control (blue hand on focus) - though it can be set up with so called user remote script

I bought it to have some keys to play and travel with - works fine for that purpose. I thought I would use KK integration but I never did  I have hard time to switch from mouse  I use only keyboard, touch strips and octave buttons. I'm happy with the product. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mr.Olsson (Dec 5, 2022)

spektralisk said:


> I've never had experience with Arturia controllers but they look solid.
> 
> I do have M32 though and here are my thoughts about it:
> * it's super sturdy for this price and well built - I've been hitting the keys hard sometimes and it still works flawlessly
> ...


one thing that i have to say is that the m32 looks in my opinion a lot nicer than the arturia keystep, with it's sleeker, minimal and more elegant design. Another thing to note is that the arturia keystep (37) have some functions that i will never use, such as an auto scale function, auto chord generator, and whatnot. I feel that these are things that I already know and want to do manually and not need AI-help with, so to pay extra for those features would also feel a little waste for me. 

So the choice for me to chose the arturia would be because people are saying that it does have a higher quality and nicer feel to it - and also maybe the possibility for MIDI cable connection (i don't know if that's necessary anymore today though), the reason for me to stick with the m32 would be because it's ability to integrate with NI, it's nice design and affordability. 

One question about the m32, I can see that it has 8 knobs, what are those used for? Is it for controlling eq/filters, or the plugins inside the DAW?
The arturia 37 only have 4 visible knobs, which seems like a drawback and to consider.


----------



## spektralisk (Dec 5, 2022)

Mr.Olsson said:


> One question about the m32, I can see that it has 8 knobs, what are those used for? Is it for controlling eq/filters, or the plugins inside the DAW?
> The arturia 37 only have 4 visible knobs, which seems like a drawback and to consider.


It depends on the mode. If Komplete Kontrol is in focus you control the macros in KK plugin and can page through them from the m32. In Ableton by default it controls the volume of the tracks and you can switch midi mode and send CCs. You would have to refer to manual, I don't remember all the details how it works.


----------



## CSS_SCC (Dec 5, 2022)

I have the KeyStep 32 and the Komplete S88 MkII (not the same class but it's my only direct reference).

The KeyStep is very noisy: you can even hear the springs extending and relaxing on top of the noise of the plastic itself.

But, as it has being bought for just £89 to use it with the Moog Mother 32, I can't really complain. After two years, it's fine. But it's not being abused. In fact, it's rarely moved from that desk.


----------



## kvjin (Dec 5, 2022)

spektralisk said:


> * led screen is cool addition but some of the LEDs got burned out after couple of years, its usable though


My M32 just over 2 years old and also have a few burnt LEDs. After searching on Native Instruments forum it seems to be a very common issue. Not sure if my expectation is too high but I expect better quality from Native Instruments, they seem to suffer from the same big brand corner cut strategy to save money, like Logitech with their mouse and keyboards.


rnb_2 said:


> I have the M32 and it's fine, though a bit hollow and plasticky, with very noisy, clicky buttons


I feel exactly this also. That noisy clicky buttons is the main reason I don't even use them, just too loud.


spektralisk said:


> I thought I would use KK integration but I never did  I have hard time to switch from mouse  I use only keyboard, touch strips and octave buttons.


This is also me.


Mr.Olsson said:


> one thing that i have to say is that the m32 looks in my opinion a lot nicer than the arturia keystep, with it's sleeker, minimal and more elegant design.


Tbh this is also the reason I bought M32 few years ago, it looks sleek and elegant. 
I am looking for a new mini keyboard to replace my M32, after some research it comes down to M-audio mini pro 32, new Akai mini plus 37 and the new Aturia Minilab mk3 25 keys. Functionality wise, I think M-audio mini pro 32 is the best with the faders on the right place, but it looks too busy for my liking. The Akai mini plus 37 is ok, but it is a bit too big( probably same width as M32, just a bit taller) and it does not have faders. For me the new Arturia Minilab MK3 is probably the best option, it looks good, have faders and pads. Only issue here is that I cant find anywhere to buy it in the UK ( the black version) since on Arturia website they only sell the white version, the black version is only availlable through resellers.


----------



## CSS_SCC (Dec 5, 2022)

Don't know if it helps, but Sanjay C has a series of testing mini keyboards, this is the latest video:


----------



## Mr.Olsson (Dec 5, 2022)

kvjin said:


> My M32 just over 2 years old and also have a few burnt LEDs. After searching on Native Instruments forum it seems to be a very common issue. Not sure if my expectation is too high but I expect better quality from Native Instruments, they seem to suffer from the same big brand corner cut strategy to save money, like Logitech with their mouse and keyboards.
> 
> I feel exactly this also. That noisy clicky buttons is the main reason I don't even use them, just too loud.
> 
> ...


what about the arturia minilab MK2? Do you think it will differ much from the MK3? 
I also think that the black version has a very nice aesthetic to it, they have the black mk2 it in the shop close to me so i gonna go down and try it! 

Too bad about the M32 and LED screen, maybe i'll think twice before buying it then.


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 5, 2022)

I have both: the Keystep has aftertouch (if you care about that) and is smaller/weightier, but I prefer the m32 as a portable daw controller: the knobs are very handy for reaching quickly for filter cutoff etc in a KK synth, but can also send regular midi CCs. Plus it has more transport controls and I find the touchstrips more responsive.


----------



## kvjin (Dec 5, 2022)

Mr.Olsson said:


> what about the arturia minilab MK2? Do you think it will differ much from the MK3?


I'm not too sure, but the minilab mk3 has midi out port, the minilab mk2 doesn't. The minilab mk2 has 16 knobs, if you really need that many knobs then it might be worth it to get mk2. For me personally for not much more money I can get the mk3 with faders, mini display with multifunction encoder, some basic transport control on the pads when holding shift, usb-c port, and midi out port.
If it has 32 keys though then it would be a perfect mini keyboard for me  even though I prefer the M32 clean look over the minilab mk2/mk3.


----------



## Mr.Olsson (Dec 5, 2022)

kvjin said:


> I'm not too sure, but the minilab mk3 has midi out port, the minilab mk2 doesn't. The minilab mk2 has 16 knobs, if you really need that many knobs then it might be worth it to get mk2. For me personally for not much more money I can get the mk3 with faders, mini display with multifunction encoder, some basic transport control on the pads when holding shift, usb-c port, and midi out port.
> If it has 32 keys though then it would be a perfect mini keyboard for me  even though I prefer the M32 clean look over the minilab mk2/mk3.


i honestly think that the 25 keys might even be too little and restrictive, so I will most likely go for a 32, maybe i'll go for the Keystep 32 black, it looks somehwhat "ok" (not too busy), and seems like a good compromise between quality and affordability. I'd like to go for the m32 but after people mentioning it's quality and plastic feel just makes me naturally hesitant lol


----------



## Mr.Olsson (Dec 5, 2022)

Mr.Olsson said:


> i honestly think that the 25 keys might even be too little and restrictive, so I will most likely go for a 32, maybe i'll go for the Keystep 32 black, it looks somehwhat "ok" (not too busy), and seems like a good compromise between quality and affordability. I'd like to go for the m32 but after people mentioning it's quality and plastic feel just makes me naturally hesitant lol


Alternatively, the akai mini plus seems pretty interesting also, it seems to have the same length as the Arturia Keystep 32 but still offering 5 more keys, or maybe the M-audio oxygen pro? 

right now it feels like a contest between Akai MPK Mini plus (37 keys), Arturia Keystep (32 keys) or M-Audio Oxygen pro mini (32 keys).


----------



## spektralisk (Dec 5, 2022)

If controllers likes macros/faders are not important, have considered things like Novation Launchpad as an alternative approach to play/record ideas?

I'm thinking about buying mk3 pro. I've had version 1 long time ago and it was very useful and fun device. These new models have some new cool features like sequencer/chord mode even device control (though limited). Also very portable.


----------



## unclecheeks (Dec 5, 2022)

You could also consider the CME Xkeys 37. Very different thing obv, BUT… you get full-size keys, it’s ultra slim and you get polyphonic aftertouch. I find the shallow key depth to be preferable actually, easier on my tendinitis. The velocity response is good. Being only .5in thick also allowed me to construct a sliding tray that’s only .75in tall, so I could still slide my chair (and arm rests) under the desk.

Downside is no knobs or faders, just keys.


----------



## kvjin (Dec 5, 2022)

Mr.Olsson said:


> i honestly think that the 25 keys might even be too little and restrictive


Yeah I also think the same. I do think 32 keys is about the right amount of keys. 


Mr.Olsson said:


> Akai MPK Mini plus (37 keys), Arturia Keystep (32 keys) or M-Audio Oxygen pro mini (32 keys)


Yes the are all about the same size, including the M32.
The M-audio mini pro 32 I think its knobs are not endless encoders and the transport controllers are not backlit, not a deal breaker if you don't really use them.
The new Akai Mini plus 37 indeed is very interesting, I almost going to purchase it but decided not to. If you don't really need any knobs/faders/ controllers/pads then I think there are a few more options for 32 keys.
The M32, although I have quite a few negative issues with it, it is not a bad keyboard by any means. I like it, not a fan of the clicky buttons but you might like it. Great knobs, very responsive strips. There is a quality control issue with the led screen, although I do expect better from Native Instruments but overall it is a good mini keyboard. If knobs/pads/faders etc is not very important to you then I think the M32 can still be a good choice along with the keystep.


----------



## wtptrs (Dec 5, 2022)

I have the M32 and love it, an advantage over the Keystep for me are the transport controls (including Undo, Quantize, Mute, Solo, Volume and Pan) which I use all the time.

I'm currently also looking at the Novation Launchkey 37. It has 37 full-size keys but is only 7 cm wider than the M32, and has great pads and very extensive transport controls as well.


----------



## Mr.Olsson (Dec 5, 2022)

wtptrs said:


> I have the M32 and love it, an advantage over the Keystep for me are the transport controls (including Undo, Quantize, Mute, Solo, Volume and Pan) which I use all the time.
> 
> I'm currently also looking at the Novation Launchkey 37. It has 37 full-size keys but is only 7 cm wider than the M32, and has great pads and very extensive transport controls as well.


Interesting, so the keystep doesn't have those mentioned functions? 
In that case, the m32 might actually suit me better function wise. 

I also checked out the launch pad, looks super interesting since it's fairly compact and also have fully sized keys! 55 Cm is short enough to get it in a bigger bag or luggage which is 100% ok. It's twice the cost of the m32 but might be worth the investment in the long run. 
Never heard of this brand before though, do they make quality products?


----------



## CSS_SCC (Dec 5, 2022)

Mr.Olsson said:


> Interesting, so the keystep doesn't have those mentioned functions?
> In that case, the m32 might actually suit me better function wise.
> 
> I also checked out the launch pad, looks super interesting since it's fairly compact and also have fully sized keys! 55 Cm is short enough to get it in a bigger bag or luggage which is 100% ok. It's twice the cost of the m32 but might be worth the investment in the long run.
> Never heard of this brand before though, do they make quality products?


From https://focusriteplc.com/

"The Focusrite Group trades under nine established and rapidly growing brands: Focusrite, Focusrite Pro, Martin Audio, Optimal Audio, ADAM Audio, Sequential, Linea Research, Novation and Ampify Music. With a high-quality reputation and a rich heritage spanning decades, its brands are category leaders in the music-making industry."


----------



## proxima (Dec 5, 2022)

Having just gotten an M32, I was disappointed. The keys make the little scroll wheel rattle noisily. I’m not keeping it. I ordered a korg microkey 37 to replace it, and I’m hoping that feels a bit better.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Dec 5, 2022)

My Keysteps are sturdy.
I’d recommend the Keystep 37 though and a taller backpack or something. 32 keys is weird, and I don’t even know how to play the piano.


----------



## HCMarkus (Dec 5, 2022)

Keyboard feel and lack of klack are very important to me. I spent a little more and got the Arturia Keylab mkII. Super solid.


----------



## wtptrs (Dec 6, 2022)

CSS_SCC said:


> From https://focusriteplc.com/
> 
> "The Focusrite Group trades under nine established and rapidly growing brands: Focusrite, Focusrite Pro, Martin Audio, Optimal Audio, ADAM Audio, Sequential, Linea Research, Novation and Ampify Music. With a high-quality reputation and a rich heritage spanning decades, its brands are category leaders in the music-making industry."


I'm not sure but I don't think the Keystep (32 or 37) has dedicated transport controls. I do agree with vitocorleone123 that having 37 keys instead of 32 makes a big difference. I wouldn't recommend using a mini keyboard controller as your only MIDI keyboard. I only use my M32 to play drum, bass, synth parts, which don't require as much in terms of dynamics, and for the transport controls. The M32 doesn't take a lot of space, so I can just put it on my desk or on a table somewhere, connect it to my laptop and start recording/mixing. I use a separate 88-key digital piano for actual piano parts.


----------



## Mr.Olsson (Dec 6, 2022)

wtptrs said:


> I'm not sure but I don't think the Keystep (32 or 37) has dedicated transport controls. I do agree with vitocorleone123 that having 37 keys instead of 32 makes a big difference. I wouldn't recommend using a mini keyboard controller as your only MIDI keyboard. I only use my M32 to play drum, bass, synth parts, which don't require as much in terms of dynamics, and for the transport controls. The M32 doesn't take a lot of space, so I can just put it on my desk or on a table somewhere, connect it to my laptop and start recording/mixing. I use a separate 88-key digital piano for actual piano parts.


I agree on the point that having a mini 32/37 key as your only MIDI controller is not optimal, but I do have an 88 key keyboard that I use for more complex stuff, piano parts, etc.
The 32/37 keyboard would be for the moments when I just want to work on simpler parts that won't need the 88-keyboard - a lot more convenient in those cases with a smaller keyboard, and also for when traveling etc. But yeah a 37-key + a bigger bag is most likely worth the money. 

Initially I was considering a 49-Midi controller, but figured that it would be too big for easy transportation and also not so necessary considering that I already have an 88-key, so a 37 might just be perfect. 

Still torn between Novation Launchkey 37 MK3, arturia keystep 37 and Akai mini plus. The good thing about the Launchkey 37 is that his has fully sized keys and still manages to have the same size as the Arturia keystep which only has mini keys. But I've never heard or tried that brand before but I'm considering it


----------



## Mr.Olsson (Dec 6, 2022)

Have anyone here heard about "Icon Keyboard 4 Nano" ? 
I just really like it's slim and minimaistic design, seems affordable, have 37 keys and mod + pitch wheels. But never heard of this brand either. 
I also don't know if this is slim-keys or full sized?


----------



## wtptrs (Dec 6, 2022)

Mr.Olsson said:


> I agree on the point that having a mini 32/37 key as your only MIDI controller is not optimal, but I do have an 88 key keyboard that I use for more complex stuff, piano parts, etc.
> The 32/37 keyboard would be for the moments when I just want to work on simpler parts that won't need the 88-keyboard - a lot more convenient in those cases with a smaller keyboard, and also for when traveling etc. But yeah a 37-key + a bigger bag is most likely worth the money.
> 
> Initially I was considering a 49-Midi controller, but figured that it would be too big for easy transportation and also not so necessary considering that I already have an 88-key, so a 37 might just be perfect.
> ...


Novation is a pretty big brand, they have been making synths (i.e. Novation Bass Station) and Midi controllers (Launchkey, Launchpad, SL, ... series) for decades. They're mostly focused on integration with Ableton Live, but their products integrate with other DAWs as well.

Another full-size 37-key MIDI controller worth checking out is the IK Multimedia iRig Keys 2 Pro. It has less bells and whistles than the Launchkey, but is compact as well and the keybed is supposed to be better (note that I haven't tried either of them myself). Review below:


----------



## HCMarkus (Dec 6, 2022)

Mr.Olsson said:


> Initially I was considering a 49-Midi controller, but figured that it would be too big for easy transportation and also not so necessary considering that I already have an 88-key, so a 37 might just be perfect.


With portability in mind, I'll mention the 49-key Roland A500. I use one atop an 88 in my live rig. Although I like the Arturia action better, the A500 is very playable, full-width but slight shorter keys. And it is super light and compact... mine resides comfortably within a lightweight plastic Plano gun case which fits nicely in an airline overhead, even on top of other suitcases already stashed. 

It has lots of controls, transport, rotary and fader, plus drum pads. The pads are anemic, but I use them for Organ preset recall which, combined with the four buttons above the pitch paddle, allow me to toggle Leslie Speed, Key Click, Distortion and Chorus. Biggest potential downside: Pitch Paddle, so no separate (non-spring-loaded) Mod Wheel. I overcame this deficit by assigning a rotary control to CC1 (Mod) for those times the Mod Wheel would be used for filter or some other parameter that needs to sit at a value above 0.

The A500 is recessed underneath, so it can be grabbed with one hand and maneuvered with ease.


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 6, 2022)

proxima said:


> Having just gotten an M32, I was disappointed. The keys make the little scroll wheel rattle noisily. I’m not keeping it. I ordered a korg microkey 37 to replace it, and I’m hoping that feels a bit better.


You must have got a broken one, doesn't happen on mine.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 6, 2022)

I have a MicroLab Mini that I love even though I also have an M32 which I hardly use. It's cheap and noisy compared to the Arturia which has nice keys and a solid build. I just wish Arturia would make a 32 or 37 key version of the Minilab but more streamlined like the Microlab.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 6, 2022)

HCMarkus said:


> With portability in mind, I'll mention the 49-key Roland A500. I use one atop an 88 in my live rig. Although I like the Arturia action better, the A500 is very playable, full-width but slight shorter keys. And it is super light and compact... mine resides comfortably within a lightweight plastic Plano gun case which fits nicely in an airline overhead, even on top of other suitcases already stashed.
> 
> It has lots of controls, transport, rotary and fader, plus drum pads. The pads are anemic, but I use them for Organ preset recall which, combined with the four buttons above the pitch paddle, allow me to toggle Leslie Speed, Key Click, Distortion and Chorus. Biggest potential downside: Pitch Paddle, so no separate (non-spring-loaded) Mod Wheel. I overcame this deficit by assigning a rotary control to CC1 (Mod) for those times the Mod Wheel would be used for filter or some other parameter that needs to sit at a value above 0.
> 
> The A500 is recessed underneath, so it can be grabbed with one hand and maneuvered with ease.


They are disco, unfortunately. Only the A49 is currently in production


----------



## Mr.Olsson (Dec 6, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> You must have got a broken one, doesn't happen on mine.


how do you like your m32, happy with the purchase?


----------



## HCMarkus (Dec 6, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> They are disco, unfortunately. Only the A49 is currently in production











Roland - A-500PRO | MIDI Keyboard Controller


A-500PRO: MIDI Keyboard Controller - Versatile 49-Key Model from the A-PRO Series




www.roland.com





Still readily available… I left the “pro” off, causing confusion. Sorry bout that.


----------



## Mr.Olsson (Dec 6, 2022)

wtptrs said:


> Novation is a pretty big brand, they have been making synths (i.e. Novation Bass Station) and Midi controllers (Launchkey, Launchpad, SL, ... series) for decades. They're mostly focused on integration with Ableton Live, but their products integrate with other DAWs as well.
> 
> Another full-size 37-key MIDI controller worth checking out is the IK Multimedia iRig Keys 2 Pro. It has less bells and whistles than the Launchkey, but is compact as well and the keybed is supposed to be better (note that I haven't tried either of them myself). Review below:



I have to say, this does looks pretty nice as well. 

I went to the music store close to me, they had the Novation Launch key 37, I have to say it's a little to big and wide for me, didn't feel so portable at all. 
The shop also had the Akai MPK Mini plus and the M32, I must say that booth seemed pretty decent. The M32 win in terms of it's minimalistic aesthetic (though the Akai looked pretty ok still), I also found that the keys of the M32 felt better and slightly sturdier than the Akai (which felt very floppy). But the Akai offers more keys and still manage to be as compact as the M32, it also have real mod wheels and also some other functions (which I'm not sure if I will use though). 

Now I'm wondering, does the M32 offer something that the Akai doesn't (except for integration with native instrument vsts) ? 
This also applies when comparing it to keystep, you mentioned that the m32 offer some functions that the keystep doesn't if I understood it correctly? 
You were pretty happy with your M32 if I remember correctly ?


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 6, 2022)

Mr.Olsson said:


> how do you like your m32, happy with the purchase?


Yes I find it very pleasant and useful as a secondary controller for synths etc (to my weighted 88). I actually prefer the key action to that of the Keystep (which is really springy, as someone mentioned).


----------



## proxima (Dec 6, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> You must have got a broken one, doesn't happen on mine.


It’s not loud enough to sound defective, just cheap. Happens playing the keys on the right at higher velocities.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 6, 2022)

HCMarkus said:


> Roland - A-500PRO | MIDI Keyboard Controller
> 
> 
> A-500PRO: MIDI Keyboard Controller - Versatile 49-Key Model from the A-PRO Series
> ...


Not in Canada. I should know, I work for Roland. But yeah it’s a really nice controller.


----------



## HCMarkus (Dec 6, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> Not in Canada. I should know, I work for Roland. But yeah it’s a really nice controller.


Ok! Good info. Thanks.

I hope Roland revamps its Keyboard Aftertouch sensors in the future model. Even with the internal sensitivity pot opened all the way up, AT is a challenge to trigger. I went so far as removing the felt strip under the keyboard on the A-800 I sold not long ago after I got he Arturia Keylab 61 mkII for the studio; this helped, but AT still required a lot of pressure.

But if AT is not a priority, the A-series is a really nice portable controller, for sure. I use my A-500 for two to four live shows a week. It has held up well, and the fact it fits in the aforementioned lightweight gun case is a real plus for the traveling musician.


----------



## wtptrs (Dec 6, 2022)

Mr.Olsson said:


> Now I'm wondering, does the M32 offer something that the Akai doesn't (except for integration with native instrument vsts) ?
> This also applies when comparing it to keystep, you mentioned that the m32 offer some functions that the keystep doesn't if I understood it correctly?
> You were pretty happy with your M32 if I remember correctly ?


Not really, the Akai offers a lot more (built-in arpeggiator, sequencer etc.) but I don't need any of those features. I like the M32 because it's simple, compact, has a great keybed and a lot of DAW transport controls. I have quite a few Kontakt libraries but even then I almost never use the Komplete Kontrol software. Do note that the M32 built-in arpeggiator and chord mode only work within Komplete Kontrol.

The Keystep 37 has most of these features too (except for the transport controls, it only has basic play, stop and record buttons), so a lot would depend on which keybed you prefer.

A final advantage of the M32 for me would be its price and included software. I picked one up second-hand for €50 and it came with Komplete Select 12. This would allow me to crossgrade to Komplete 14 Standard during the NI summer sale for just €199.

Edit: Oh and a disadvantage of the M32 which I should mention as well is the lack of an option to change the keyboard velocity curve. If you don't like the default sensitivity (and a lot of people have complained about it over the years), you need a plugin or your DAW to change the curve to something more to your liking.


----------



## Mr.Olsson (Dec 7, 2022)

wtptrs said:


> Not really, the Akai offers a lot more (built-in arpeggiator, sequencer etc.) but I don't need any of those features. I like the M32 because it's simple, compact, has a great keybed and a lot of DAW transport controls. I have quite a few Kontakt libraries but even then I almost never use the Komplete Kontrol software. Do note that the M32 built-in arpeggiator and chord mode only work within Komplete Kontrol.
> 
> The Keystep 37 has most of these features too (except for the transport controls, it only has basic play, stop and record buttons), so a lot would depend on which keybed you prefer.
> 
> ...


The store close to me currently have a campaign on the m32, if you buy it (around 100 dollars) then you get komplete select 14 for free, which seems great because then I can upgrade to komplete 14 standard for a pretty nice deal when the sale comes, because it already have a few products that I will need to buy anyway later (like kontakt 7, ozone 10, etc.). That along with the fact that I use Native instruments products a lot, the m32 actually seems like the best deal to me. So I'll probably gonna go to the shop and buy it, despite some here on the forum saying that it feels somewhat cheap, I thought that the keys felt better than some of the competitors (like Akai), the design is very slim (better looking than the arturia keyboards in my opinion) and I think that the quality honestly is decent and good enough for the job. Maybe I'll upgrade to something other later but with my current budget and other considerations this feels like a nice buy and deal.


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 7, 2022)

proxima said:


> It’s not loud enough to sound defective, just cheap. Happens playing the keys on the right at higher velocities.


Not on mine.


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 7, 2022)

Mr.Olsson said:


> The store close to me currently have a campaign on the m32, if you buy it (around 1000 dollars) then you get komplete select 14 for free, which seems great because then I can upgrade to komplete 14 standard for a pretty nice deal when the sale comes, because it already have a few products that I will need to buy anyway later (like kontakt 7, ozone 10, etc.). That along with the fact that I use Native instruments products a lot, the m32 actually seems like the best deal to me. So I'll probably gonna go to the shop and buy it, despite some here on the forum saying that it feels somewhat cheap, I thought that the keys felt better than some of the competitors (like Akai), the design is very slim (better looking than the arturia keyboards in my opinion) and I think that the quality honestly is decent and good enough for the job. Maybe I'll upgrade to something other later but with my current budget and other considerations this feels like a nice buy and deal.


Let us know if you get it. I find buying new toys so exciting! 😃


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 7, 2022)

The first thing I would want on a small keyboard is faders - to control CCs


----------



## kvjin (Dec 7, 2022)

Mr.Olsson said:


> The store close to me currently have a campaign on the m32, if you buy it (around 100 dollars) then you get komplete select 14 for free, which seems great because then I can upgrade to komplete 14 standard for a pretty nice deal when the sale comes


I do think it is a great deal. I believe they had similar deal on m32 last year and probably the year before that. However, please keep in mind that the Komplete select 14 you get for free is non transferable. What this means is let's say in few years time you want to sell your Komplete licence, since you can not sell your base licence ( komplete 14 select) you will need to find a qualifying buyer for komplete 14 standard upgrade. Most people will probably have Komplete select 15/16 by then so it is not going to be easy to find one. Not sure if this is one of the "save money now, lose money later " scheme kind of thing, though I could be wrong so if anyone have some experience about this please correct me. 

I remember a NI moderator once said on their forum that to keep thing simple the best practice is to just buy the full licence during their summer sale, it will be a bit more expensive but will save you alot of headaches in the future.


----------



## ender7 (Dec 7, 2022)

I have a m32, and also NI's larger keyboard. Personally I would avoid them if you use MacOS and Logic.

The NKS integration is nice (when it works), but I've had hardware or software issues with both products. Support is actual terrible, and if you search on NI forums you will see there are issues with Macs going back years they have yet to fix. Here's one example: https://www.native-instruments.com/...ons-issue-with-logic-pro-x-kbdsw-6814.378119/

I had a support case with a hardware issue with my m32, they finally offered me a refurbished replacement if I paid for shipping both ways, and yet still refused to confirm if the refurbished device didn't have the issue anymore.

I find the knobs on the top nice enough, but the two strips on the left are terrible to use. I find myself wanted to bring another small controller for mod wheel support. The transport buttons are very nice, but above mentioned issues means a good 30% of the time they just don't work.

I have not tried Arturia but if I could do it over I would not buy NI hardware for use on a Mac except on a steep discount.


----------



## wtptrs (Dec 7, 2022)

ender7 said:


> I have a m32, and also NI's larger keyboard. Personally I would avoid them if you use MacOS and Logic.
> 
> The NKS integration is nice (when it works), but I've had hardware or software issues with both products. Support is actual terrible, and if you search on NI forums you will see there are issues with Macs going back years they have yet to fix. Here's one example: https://www.native-instruments.com/...ons-issue-with-logic-pro-x-kbdsw-6814.378119/
> 
> ...


I have had zero hardware isssues using the M32 on a Macbook M1 with Garageband and Studio One, I have yet to test on Logic.

I do agree with you that the pitch bend / mod strips (on the M32 but really in general) are terrible to the point of being almost useless.


----------

